# Any RAD for Mac OS X ?



## Frederic (Feb 20, 2002)

I was wondering, is there any C++ RAD (Rapid App Dev) for Mac OS X ? Because, IMHO, Application Builder  and Code Warrior are not really RADs...

Borland C++ Builder is, I think, the best RAD ever... Since JBuilder exists for Mac OS X, is there a chance to see Deplhi and Builder on our OS X too ? After all, these two apps are (or will soon be)available for Linux...


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 21, 2002)

Cocoa is by far, the best RAD in the entire computer industry.  It is object-oriented, and the way the entire IDE is, you will be developing applications at least 4 times faster than by using any other procedral programming language.  Cocoa is almost old as Macintosh itself.  It is also what the first web server and client were written with.  With Cocoa, one person is able to accomplish what a team, yesterday, would be able to do.  It is amazing!

-whitesaint


----------



## Frederic (Feb 21, 2002)

But never mind, give me a link and I will be happy to learn more about this "Cocoa"...  Is it a C++ compiler ? Because Real Basic is not so bad, as a RAD, but hey, C++ is by far the best language (IMHO  )

And thanks for the answer !


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 23, 2002)

C++ (IMHO) is horrible.  It lacks dynamism and many other features.  Objective-C (the native Cocoa language) is very easy, and powerful in its simplicity.  Try http://developer.apple.com/cocoa/ .  I guarantee you, you will love Cocoa!  Check out some of the apps written in Cocoa:  (go to versiontracker.com and download them)

Omniweb
Aquisition
 are 2 of the good ones in my opinion, and Aquisition is still 0.5 release!

other realistic examples of what Cocoa is capable of are right on your hard drive.  Mail, System Preferences, TextEdit, Preview, Calculator, Clock, Chess, were all written in Cocoa.


----------



## Frederic (Feb 26, 2002)

I will check. I've installed the dev kit from Apple months ago, (from the very begining of Mac OS X, actually), and never really explore all those applications.

Thanks for the answers


----------



## theed (Feb 27, 2002)

With the NextStep libraries available through PB and Interface Builder, I can't think of a Slow Application Development environment on OS X.  ;-)

Really, read some docs, get a feel for IB, and you can throw together a HUGE app interface without typing a line of code.  All buttons calling up other windows and whatnot.  Doing cool stuff takes a little bit of code, but really, OS X is RAD.

I'm just hoping they continue to improve the integration of Java with IB.  I'm dying to be able to "Read Classes" in java back into IB.


----------

